# 5.3L - 4l80e



## KennedyKustoms (Feb 13, 2010)

Hey guys, doing a little parts swapping on a silverado. Most of my gto questions have been answered on here so i figured it was worth a shot.
I have a 2004 5.3l heads,cam,intake,etc... and have installed it in an older truck. painless wiring harness has been installed and fitted for this application with a 4l80e. 
The problem i am running into is that with my new 2800 stall/torque converter the seal continuously leaks. i replace the seal and realize that the weld of the torque converter where the shaft comes out of the body, is actually rubbing against my seal. as if i do not have enough clearance..most torque converters i have seen will completely bottom out internally before the seal hits..... also i am using a 6.0L flywheel. 
any advice would be great . thanks


----------



## KennedyKustoms (Feb 13, 2010)

*pics of converters*

The silver one is the factory one out of my 2001 4l80 and the red is the new stall. if you look closely you can actually see where the seal has rubbed the paint off the red one. also i will attach another pic of a factory torque converter (rusty one) out of a 97' 4l80e i pulled just to measure. summit racing tech has told me all 4l80e's have the same stall but im stumped.


----------

